# Do they come back?



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

This is just a general question for you all. A group of woman I was with tonight were discussing this as we are all in various stages of marriage/seperation/divorce and we discovered that every single one of us has been told "he will come back". I was saying I think that just something people say to make the hurt party feel better but the majority of the group think its actually true. The wayward husbands (in our case) eventually tire of the OW and realize the grass wasn't greener and try to come back.

Do people find this to be true?

Talk amungst ya'selves (Linda Richman style)


----------



## Pathfinder (Jan 1, 2012)

Well in my opinion, no.

That person has caused so much damage and its up to you to move on and try and heal, if they come back or not nothing will ever be the same again in any case so....


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i pray to god, mine don't try.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

only the ones you DONT want.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

everyone thinks they are helping by saying that he will "wake up" and realize what he did. There is no OW for my STBXH, at least not yet. I am learning and growing so much for myself, I wonder what I would do if that were to happen. SO much of my despair is about being alone and now I am getting better at that. I don't miss some things about him now that he is gone, but I struggle every day, still after a year from the I love you but not in love with you speech. I am in my 50's never thought I would have to be doing this alone.


----------

